# Tilting cradle used for locomotive maintenance?



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi all,

I have done a search of MLS, looking for a post regarding tilting locomotive cradles used for maintenance. I know somebody posted about one maybe within the last six months or so. One that was mentioned was made of a nicely finished wood. Easily tilted to allow for lubrication of various parts of a steam engine......valve gear and axle bearing lube. Looking for one that will hold my Connie and Accucraft C19. Hope someone can guide me toward one.


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...3E%3C/a%3E


Ok, so why didn't my text show up the first time? 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6365449055/

Anyway, this is a cradle that a friend built for me. It was acutally pretty simple and I could have done it myself, it just wouldn't have looked as nice.
Bob


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting the photos! That's exactly what I had in mind. I would like to find one that will hold the engine AND tender at the same time. Remain connected.


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

Mine is 30 inches long and will hold most of my locomotives with tenders and all of my streamliners. I do have an Aristo mallet and it won't hold that with the tender. 
Bob


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

My Accu C-19 is about 34 inches and the Connie is a shade shorter. That will definitely work. Thanks again.


----------



## Bob in Kalamazoo (Apr 2, 2009)

You're welcome and if you need any more pictures or information just let me know. 
Bob


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I need to find a photo of mine, it holds the loco PLUS has a place in the rear to lay the shell while your working or testing while its still hooked up.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 19 Nov 2011 07:51 PM 







Greg: That's what I was looking for, but somebody was making these to sell at one time.

Marty: If you have a photo, that would be great!

Thanks to both of you for the help.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, and I sure would like to find that guy again, I would buy several for gifts! 

I think I will take mine apart and use it for a pattern. 

Greg


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg,

He used to post here, but his last activity is November 15th, 2009.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's mine that I picked up awhile back. It is only 21 inchecs long and like Greg, I've thought about rebuilding it. I just checked the website and it doesn't work.



















Gary - if your interested, come on over , we'll tear it apart and make longer ones.

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

What is his name? maybe we can beg? 

Greg


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I have the same one purchased at The Big Train Show back when it was on the Rusty Busket.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tmejia on 19 Nov 2011 09:15 PM 

Here's mine that I picked up awhile back. It is only 21 inchecs long and like Greg, I've thought about rebuilding it. I just checked the website and it doesn't work.



















Gary - if your interested, come on over , we'll tear it apart and make longer ones.

Tommy








Rio Gracie

Maybe that's what we're going to have to do. I haven't run table saws since I lost the sight in my right eye, but hey, what could possibly go wrong?









Is that your Annie on the cradle?


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary,
That's a Sam's Club Christmas Special Bachmann 4-6-0 with a Barry's 2-8-0 conversion that I spray painted and put Stan's Decals on. 

Not only can you run my table saw, WE can run your C19 on my layout, maybe even doublehead our C19's with your T5000. Still waiting for mine.









Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Found it on the wayback machine...

*http://web.archive.org/web/20010218...page2.html* 



Sure is neat... 

Greg


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

* I bought mine from a guy in southern Illinois. He still makes them.*


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Link please you teaser! 

Greg 

(how are you doing Rex?)


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 19 Nov 2011 10:05 PM 
Link please you teaser! 

Greg 

(how are you doing Rex?) Link please.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tmejia on 19 Nov 2011 09:41 PM 
Gary,
That's a Sam's Club Christmas Special Bachmann 4-6-0 with a Barry's 2-8-0 conversion that I spray painted and put Stan's Decals on. 

Not only can you run my table saw, WE can run your C19 on my layout, maybe even doublehead our C19's with your T5000. Still waiting for mine.









Tommy








Rio Gracie

Damn Tommy! Our T5000's will be worn-out by the time you get yours.









I ordered a belt clip from Laura last Thursday evening and it arrived today at noon.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

I think Rex is referring to Dan Patterson. 
He makes them and very fine crafted wood engine carriers. 


He's in the St. Louis area. I'll see if I can contact him....

He's usually at Marty's, but didn't make it this year.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 20 Nov 2011 07:14 AM 
I think Rex is referring to Dan Patterson. 
He makes them and very fine crafted wood engine carriers. 


He's in the St. Louis area. I'll see if I can contact him....

He's usually at Marty's, but didn't make it this year.
Thank you Stan.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Heres my home made one.

1/4" plywood base with 2"Xs screwed as needed.
I can unscrew the bottom of the loco, lift the loco and lay the wheels in the foam and the shell on the flat 1 X 6 spot. Usually with wires still pluged in.










I don't need it to tilt. I also use track lighting to aim the light to where I am working.
$3 cost


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Marty. I guess I'm just going to have to build one myself. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## YBelanger (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi Guys, 

My first post! Here's a link to a guy in BC, Canada : http://www3.telus.net/customcastings/products.htm 

Yves. 

Proudly running my trains at http://www.museumtrainsoftheworld.com/


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By YBelanger on 20 Nov 2011 05:07 PM 

Hi Guys, 

My first post! Here's a link to a guy in BC, Canada : http://www3.telus.net/customcastings/products.htm 

Yves. 

Proudly running my trains at http://www.museumtrainsoftheworld.com/ Yves,

The fella making the work stations.......does he have an e-mail address? Looks like what I'm looking for AND it looks as though he could make custom lengths.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## YBelanger (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi Gary, 

I don't know! 

Try to E-mail PJCC products if they have, if not you'll have to call. 

Yves.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

This works for me and nothing get's broken off. 

Best,
TJ


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Gary..... Dan's reply....









Hi Stan, yes I still make the engine work cradles. I have sent a couple to out of state g-scalers. My price is $45.00 plus S&H. I also accept PayPal. Thanks for your inquiry. Sorry we didn't make it to Martys' this year. We hope to make it next year for sure. Thanks again, Dan

His email... [email protected] 

He makes fabulous stuff....


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for getting that info Stan, have added to my web page, and will contact Dan to get more particulars and some pictures. 

Greg


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

I just talked to the guy who sold the cradle mentioned at the beginning of this thread. Photo link: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6365449055/ 

He told me he only sold them for a year and doesn't sell them anymore. The "J&J" website that lists him for the cradles isn't his site. I gather that he didn't make them, he only sold them. Either way, he doesn't anymore. Shame, it's just what I need but no way I'm going to try to make that pivot piece. Owning a table saw, doesn't make me a cabinet maker. 

JackM


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Just to be sure, you are referring to the P & J (not J & J) site, right? 

Wilf Blum, of BCH Trains and hoibbies, on this page: http://www3.telus.net/customcastings/products.htm 

Thanks for the update, will pull him out of my database. 

Greg


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I used the e-mail Stan posted and sent one off to Dan. He has a spam blocker, so you have to fill-out a brief explanation for your e-mail. My e-mail was then sent out to Dan. Still waiting for an answer.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

The fellow Rex is referring to is Dan Patterson, a member of the GGRRC. His cradle is 26" long. Send me a PM and I'll forward it to Dan.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jim Agnew on 21 Nov 2011 06:41 PM 
The fellow Rex is referring to is Dan Patterson, a member of the GGRRC. His cradle is 26" long. Send me a PM and I'll forward it to Dan. Thanks Jim. Just sent a PM off to you with all the pertinent information.


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

I looked at Jack's pic and actually that doesnt look that hard to build. I might have to build one for myself. I think one improvement is to add the lazy susan turntable on the bottom (like TJ's) so you can spin the carrage around if needed.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jim Agnew on 21 Nov 2011 06:41 PM 
The fellow Rex is referring to is Dan Patterson, a member of the GGRRC. His cradle is 26" long. Send me a PM and I'll forward it to Dan. Jim,

I just received an e-mail from Dan and he is sending some pictures. Very fair price, even with an extended cradle. I have all the woodworking tools you could want, but for what he is asking, I couldn't do it for that price! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

You mind telling what the price is? It may be better that I just order one too.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Jake.... I just talked with Dan..... 

The cradles are $45.00 plus $30.00 shipping. 

They're really worth every penny as they are beautifully crafted. I just ordered one as my Thanksgiving present.









His engine carriers are a work of art in wood as well. Comfortably shaped hand grips and very well balanced. 

Dan had them at Mary's a couple of years ago and I should have bought one there. Could have saved the shipping...


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 22 Nov 2011 06:46 PM 
Jake.... I just talked with Dan..... 

The cradles are $45.00 plus $30.00 shipping. 

They're really worth every penny as they are beautifully crafted. I just ordered one as my Thanksgiving present.









His engine carriers are a work of art in wood as well. Comfortably shaped hand grips and very well balanced. 

Dan had them at Mary's a couple of years ago and I should have bought one there. Could have saved the shipping...








I just put my order in for one of these tonight







They are absolutely gorgeous!







He sent me a photo of both the cradle AND a locomotive transport carrier. They are like pieces of Furniture. Dan is a master carpenter.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary..... Just received my work cradle from Dan... It's a beaut...


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 30 Nov 2011 08:33 AM 
Gary..... Just received my work cradle from Dan... It's a beaut...




















Very nice! Dan e-mailed me last night, that my cradle was being sent this morning.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Did it come assembled? Looks as though it must... $30 for shipping is not cheap, but I guess the box size helped kill it, also it looks like solid pine, not pressboard... 

Greg


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Gary Armitstead on 20 Nov 2011 12:07 PM 
Thanks Marty. I guess I'm just going to have to build one myself. Thanks for the suggestions.









Gary: Just dig a pit. You can't roll 7.5" gauge. Well -- you can -- once.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By xo18thfa on 30 Nov 2011 12:58 PM 
Posted By Gary Armitstead on 20 Nov 2011 12:07 PM 
Thanks Marty. I guess I'm just going to have to build one myself. Thanks for the suggestions.









Gary: Just dig a pit. You can't roll 7.5" gauge. Well -- you can -- once. 
Hey Bob, we've been "on the ground" a few times at LALS., mostly from public passengers who just can't stay still!









Couple of hours in the shop and we're good to go again.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

$45? That's a good price. Spline corners, the quadrant groove for the locking knob, real wood. Them little star knobs ain't cheap either.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

$75 to your door... I agree $45 is great, want to buy several, but not at $75 each delivered... 

Greg


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg..... It comes fully assembled, shipped in a very large box and very well packed.... It's solid, clear wood.... Nuttin' cheap about it...

You could drive to STL, pick up a bunch and save the shipping.....


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sure Stan, that makes sense!









Yes, I agree very nice construction, nice materials, looks great.

Have him come to some train shows.

The one I got came as a kit, all holes pre-drilled and so it came in a small box, ideal for shipping.

Maybe he would make a "kit" one so shipping would be more like $10.

Greg


----------

